# Does time of day matter when getting blood drawn?



## busymom

Hi everyone! I was just recently DX with Hashi's shortly after the birth of my second son. (TSH 23, anitobodies 226). I started Levothyroxine .125 and felt great, but my TSH dropped to 0.6, although T3 and T4 were still normal. I didn't have any symptoms of being Hyper at all. The Dr. dropped my dosage to .112. The first three weeks on the lower dosage I felt horrible again. I started feeling a little bit better, but still not near as good as I felt at the higher dose.

I need to get my blood work done soon and I've heard different things about the best time of day to get it done. Does your TSH fluxuate much throughout the day? I would like to get it done when TSH is the highest. Is it best to do it in the a.m. b4 you take your medicine? or in the afternoon, when I'm most exhausted? Some say is doesn't make any difference at all, but I'd love to hear what you all think. Thanks!


----------



## GD Women

I have read that also. TSH can fluctuate any time of the day for many different reasons. However I don't believe TSH fluctuate enough to show up on test, unless under rare circumstance. The highest would be later in the day as possible for hypos.

Levothyroxine doesn't affect our levels so we can take our pill at our regular time on the day of testing.

Why did your doctor lower your dose when you were feeling fine with TSH at 0.6 and your Ts normal range. He must have had a reason.


----------



## Andros

busymom said:


> Hi everyone! I was just recently DX with Hashi's shortly after the birth of my second son. (TSH 23, anitobodies 226). I started Levothyroxine .125 and felt great, but my TSH dropped to 0.6, although T3 and T4 were still normal. I didn't have any symptoms of being Hyper at all. The Dr. dropped my dosage to .112. The first three weeks on the lower dosage I felt horrible again. I started feeling a little bit better, but still not near as good as I felt at the higher dose.
> 
> I need to get my blood work done soon and I've heard different things about the best time of day to get it done. Does your TSH fluxuate much throughout the day? I would like to get it done when TSH is the highest. Is it best to do it in the a.m. b4 you take your medicine? or in the afternoon, when I'm most exhausted? Some say is doesn't make any difference at all, but I'd love to hear what you all think. Thanks!


It matters a lot to me. It does not matter what time but for me, it has to be in the same time frame. I am very consistant in "all" I do.

And yes; the hormones do fluctuate.

I take my med @ 5:20 AM and have done so for many many years.


----------



## Lovlkn

busymom said:


> Hi everyone! I was just recently DX with Hashi's shortly after the birth of my second son. (TSH 23, anitobodies 226). I started Levothyroxine .125 and felt great, but my TSH dropped to 0.6, although T3 and T4 were still normal. I didn't have any symptoms of being Hyper at all. The Dr. dropped my dosage to .112. The first three weeks on the lower dosage I felt horrible again. I started feeling a little bit better, but still not near as good as I felt at the higher dose.
> 
> I need to get my blood work done soon and I've heard different things about the best time of day to get it done. Does your TSH fluxuate much throughout the day? I would like to get it done when TSH is the highest. Is it best to do it in the a.m. b4 you take your medicine? or in the afternoon, when I'm most exhausted? Some say is doesn't make any difference at all, but I'd love to hear what you all think. Thanks!


I always get mine tested in the morning - as early as I can because I do not take any thyroid replacements before the lab.

As soon as I walk out of the lab test I take my pills.

Can you post your last test results along with ranges please?

If our doc cut your meds and you are feeling poorly he obviously reduced you too much. TSH does fluctuate and I believe it is highest at night. Based on the TSH # you shared you were still within that range as well - probably low but in range - if you took your medication before the test that might explain the low TSH.

I also want to point out - depending on your next lab that it is acceptable to alternate different doses of levothyroxine meds because of their long 1/2 life - in the end it all averages out - I did this for years to achieve a dose that worked for me.


----------



## Andros

Lovlkn said:


> I always get mine tested in the morning - as early as I can because I do not take any thyroid replacements before the lab.
> 
> As soon as I walk out of the lab test I take my pills.
> 
> Can you post your last test results along with ranges please?
> 
> If our doc cut your meds and you are feeling poorly he obviously reduced you too much. TSH does fluctuate and I believe it is highest at night. Based on the TSH # you shared you were still within that range as well - probably low but in range - if you took your medication before the test that might explain the low TSH.
> 
> I also want to point out - depending on your next lab that it is acceptable to alternate different doses of levothyroxine meds because of their long 1/2 life - in the end it all averages out - I did this for years to achieve a dose that worked for me.


That is correct; TSH peaks nocturnally. They say around 2 AM, actually. LOL!!


----------



## GD Women

I am hyper so I get tested in the AM after taking pill. I have done both ways and found no difference in taking pills before or after test. Besides test is done hours after taking pill anyway because I take my pill early AM.
ATDs and T3/Armour are probably different and should take pill after test if testing within four hours of taking pill. However, T4 should not make a difference.

We all are different. I think the most important is to be consistent with both, time of testing, thereabouts and in taking meds.


----------

